# lead jig mold tips??



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am wanting to start making some big butterfly jigs....was needing help in the mold making....whether to use aluminum stock, plaster paris, or car bondo....never have messed with it before just looking for some advice....thanks in advance


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Alum stock 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Do a search on Tackleunderground. Theres a ton of info on mold making. I've messed with Dunhams putty some. I made molds for big 3 & 4oz bottom bouncers and such. It made decent molds but they don't last for many casts.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Definitely alum. stock, it will last forever. I've been pouring for 7 years, and all of my 130 molds are aluminum.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

ironman172
best is aluminum,you can propubly order blank from Du it yourself and cut your dezine,or you can get mold for smoll jigs and cut over your desine,with miling machine,chizel and Dremel griner,whot ever tols you have aveable.

snag


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have some aluminum already and will most likely use a rotary file to cut most of it out....will take some time to get it right but when done as stated .....will last a long time...thanks for the help 

with the aluminum do you need to use some kind of spray so the lead doesn't stick to the mold??


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

this is going tobe a tought job for you to get everything right so good luck and my jigs never stick in the mold heck there like 35.00 for a mold,but i under stand you want to do it your self and thats cool,keep us posted,markfish


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

markfish said:


> this is going tobe a tought job for you to get everything right so good luck and my jigs never stick in the mold heck there like 35.00 for a mold,but i under stand you want to do it your self and thats cool,keep us posted,markfish


I am buying some bank molds....but the butterfly jigs molds can't be bought just a blank mold then need to have a machine shop cut it out....also I have never seen a cobia jig mold either..... yet....I know guys that make the jigs and made there own molds ....hey.... I am retired and this will be interesting to make....
and doesn't have to be perfect either....a good file will help that out....just trying to get ready for my Florida trip with the grands kids on spring break and like to have some new things to take and share with friends down there....since my butterknife jigs didn't do so well...and I have a bunch of lead now
.


----------

